# Xưởng in đế lót ly giá rẻ, cung cấp đế lót ly giá rẻ, thiết kế in logo đế lót ly giá rẻ tpHCM



## tnmtien (7 Tháng sáu 2021)

Xưởng in đế lót ly giá rẻ, cung cấp đế lót ly giá rẻ, thiết kế in logo đế lót ly giá rẻ tpHCM

Xưởng sản xuất đế lót ly nhiều chất liệu
Phục vụ nhu cầu khách hàng tìm xưởng sản xuất đế lót ly in logo quảng cáo, đế lót ly nhận diện thương hiệu, đế lót ly quán bar, quán cafe, khách sạn, nhà hàng, quán trà sữa, quán kem, đế lót ly công ty, văn phòng, event, hội nghị, đám cưới, ...
https://1.bp.************/-uQE8B92JACo/YL3l0e8tQUI/AAAAAAAAw6s/EvpRvPm_E2UUoeimRsMe2UippD4RkvZawCLcBGAsYHQ/w640-h640/X%25C6%25B0%25E1%25BB%259Fng%2Bin%2B%25C4%2591%25E1%25BA%25BF%2Bl%25C3%25B3t%2Bly%2Bgi%25C3%25A1%2Br%25E1%25BA%25BB%252C%2Bcung%2Bc%25E1%25BA%25A5p%2B%25C4%2591%25E1%25BA%25BF%2Bl%25C3%25B3t%2Bly%2Bgi%25C3%25A1%2Br%25E1%25BA%25BB%252C%2Bthi%25E1%25BA%25BFt%2Bk%25E1%25BA%25BF%2Bin%2Blogo%2B%25C4%2591%25E1%25BA%25BF%2Bl%25C3%25B3t%2Bly%2Bgi%25C3%25A1%2Br%25E1%25BA%25BB%2BtpHCM.JPG


Đế lót ly giấy được chúng tôi dùng chất liệu giấy nhập khẩu từ châu Âu, loại giấy được sử dụng để làm đế lót ly có màu trắng kem, có khả năng hút nước cực tốt. Ngoài ra chất liệu giấy chuyên dụng này có thể thể hiện được nội dung in sắc nét, có thể in những hình ảnh có độ khó, nhiều màu, hình ảnh phức tạp
Giá đế lót ly giấy sản xuất theo yêu cầu thấp, so với các chất liệu khác đế lót ly giấy in logo quảng cáo tiết kiệm chi phí, phù hợp với văn phòng sử dụng trong công ty, sử dụng trong các cửa hàng, sự kiện, hội nghị, hội thảo
In logo đế lót ly giấy theo yêu cầu, đảm bảo được giá đế lót ly giấy cạnh tranh, đảm bảo được chất lượng
Thêu logo đế lót ly vải nỉ. Chất liệu vải nỉ thường sử dụng để thêu logo làm đế lót ly khá phù hợp, vải nỉ 4 lớp thêu logo và thêu viền xung quanh đảm bảo độ gắng kết của các lớp vải. Công nghệ thêu vi tính đảm bảo được sự chính xác, sắc nét. Thành phẩm đế lót ly vải nỉ được máy cắt chuyên dụng cắt bằng rập cho ra được sản phẩm đế lót ly vải nỉ đẹp, sang trọng. Đế lót ly vải nỉ phù hợp trong các mô hình kinh doanh, ưu điểm là đế lót ly vải nỉ có thể dùng được thời gian dài, dễ giặt phơi vệ sinh, thêu logo đẹp, hút nước tốt
Ngoài ra chúng tôi cung cấp đế lót ly gỗ, đế lót ly cao su - nhựa PVC, da,...
Chất lượng đế lót ly tại xưởng chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo
Cung cấp đế lót ly tại tphcm, cung cấp miếng lót ly in logo, cung cấp miếng lót ly thêu logo theo yêu cầu
Xưởng in miếng lót ly giá rẻ, xưởng đế lót ly giá rẻ


Đ/c: 171 Bis Trần Huy Liệu, Q.PN – TP.HCM
Mr Tiến: 0938 993 551
Email:Tien.nguyenthieu@gmail.com
028 629 39 790-108


----------

